# difference between chicken breast and fillets?



## Carbon-12

Might semm a bit stupid but I really got no idea, is there any different between the two and if so what?

been buying chicken fillets for 2£ for half a kilo (4£ for a kg which is still cheaper than musclefood breast) and they look exactly the same as the breast i buy, nutrition wise r pretty much identical too so was just wondering


----------



## DazUKM

Isn't it the same thing lol

Maybe @MuscleFood could confirm, I know he speaks about inner breasts being different :confused1:


----------



## Carbon-12

DazUKM said:


> Isn't it the same thing lol
> 
> Maybe @MuscleFood could confirm, I know he speaks about inner breasts being different :confused1:


looks the same tbh, had a look online and says fillets is meat from all part of the chicken o.o

anyway, here is the offer http://www.sainsburys.co.uk/groceries/index.jsp?bmUID=1389104131497

been at 4£ for a kg the past month a half!!!


----------



## Smitch

I think they mentioned in a thread the other day that it's not as good quality, require more trimming etc.


----------



## simonthepieman

a breast refers to the chickens breast.

A fillet is a boneless single cut of meat.

a fillet doesn't have to be part of the breast per se and can be way of making less popular cuts of meat easier to sell, or to help sell cheaper cuts for more money


----------



## MuscleFood

Hi,

Thanks for the call! 

Chicken Breast = 100% chicken breast

Chicken Breast Fillets = every chicken breast will have a small fillet attached, usually used for gourgons or the like - they are cheaper, because people don't know what to do with them. Can have some blood spots etc on them.

Chicken Fillets = Yes, not necessarily from the breast.

The confusion lies in that people also call Chicken Breasts by the name of Chicken Breast Fillets too!


----------



## MuscleFood

Carbon-12 said:


> looks the same tbh, had a look online and says fillets is meat from all part of the chicken o.o
> 
> anyway, here is the offer http://www.sainsburys.co.uk/groceries/index.jsp?bmUID=1389104131497
> 
> been at 4£ for a kg the past month a half!!!


Where is the product on here?


----------



## badly_dubbed

MuscleFood said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for the call!
> 
> Chicken Breast = 100% chicken breast
> 
> Chicken Breast Fillets = every chicken breast will have a small fillet attached, usually used for gourgons or the like - they are cheaper, because people don't know what to do with them. Can have some blood spots etc on them.
> 
> Chicken Fillets = Yes, not necessarily from the breast.
> 
> The confusion lies in that people also call Chicken Breasts by the name of Chicken Breast Fillets too!


so the offer in your signature is for 5kg of the smaller inner fillet and not the larger breast?


----------



## Carbon-12

MuscleFood said:


> Where is the product on here?


cheers for clearing it up and didnt quite understand what you mean in the second post!


----------



## DazUKM

badly_dubbed said:


> so the offer in your signature is for 5kg of the smaller inner fillet and not the larger breast?


MF sell the larger breast, not the smaller inner fillet


----------



## badly_dubbed

but it says 5kg chicken breast fillet.....

which that post muscle food wrote states:

"Chicken Breast Fillets = every chicken breast will have a small fillet attached, usually used for gourgons or the like - they are cheaper, because people don't know what to do with them. Can have some blood spots etc on them."


----------



## hermie07

Carbon-12 said:


> looks the same tbh, had a look online and says fillets is meat from all part of the chicken o.o
> 
> anyway, here is the offer http://www.sainsburys.co.uk/groceries/index.jsp?bmUID=1389104131497
> 
> been at 4£ for a kg the past month a half!!!


Hi can you put the link to the offer as that's just a link to sainsburys and the cheapest I could find on there was £6 for a kilo and that was frozen. Many thanks.


----------



## Carbon-12

hermie07 said:


> Hi can you put the link to the offer as that's just a link to sainsburys and the cheapest I could find on there was £6 for a kilo and that was frozen. Many thanks.


that was the link but doesnt work anymore for some reason! anyway just type chicken fillets and click on the one that says "Valley Foods Skinless Chicken Fillets 500g" for 2£

it is a temporary offer but it has been on for over a month and a half because thats when i bought my first bags!


----------



## hermie07

Carbon-12 said:


> that was the link but doesnt work anymore for some reason! anyway just type chicken fillets and click on the one that says "Valley Foods Skinless Chicken Fillets 500g" for 2£
> 
> it is a temporary offer but it has been on for over a month and a half because thats when i bought my first bags!


Cheers I found it. Only 85% chicken though :-(


----------



## MuscleFood

badly_dubbed said:


> so the offer in your signature is for 5kg of the smaller inner fillet and not the larger breast?


LOL!!! Case in point!!! It should say Chicken Breasts - they are for the full 200-250g chicken breasts  We take out the smaller fillets too.


----------



## MuscleFood

Carbon-12 said:


> that was the link but doesnt work anymore for some reason! anyway just type chicken fillets and click on the one that says "Valley Foods Skinless Chicken Fillets 500g" for 2£
> 
> it is a temporary offer but it has been on for over a month and a half because thats when i bought my first bags!
> 
> View attachment 143394


They have added water, and god knows what else mate :-(


----------



## Aliking10

Carbon-12 said:


> that was the link but doesnt work anymore for some reason! anyway just type chicken fillets and click on the one that says "Valley Foods Skinless Chicken Fillets 500g" for 2£
> 
> it is a temporary offer but it has been on for over a month and a half because thats when i bought my first bags!
> 
> View attachment 143394


The description: 'With Added Water' :whistling:


----------



## Carbon-12

MuscleFood said:


> They have added water, and god knows what else mate :-(


thought it's too good to be true hence why posted about it 

cheers


----------



## kreig

Protein and hydration all in one go, bargain!


----------



## stoatman

Not when you cook it and all the water and a third of the weight goes up in steam .lol


----------

